# Looking for an elite bow



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking to get an elite energy 35 or synergy preferably bare bow but also interested in full setup


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

There are a couple on KSL.com right now. 1 E32, and 1 E35.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

left or right handed


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

duck said:


> left or right handed


Right handed


----------

